# electrical items



## Crookybwfc (Mar 31, 2009)

just a quick question
will my electrical items ( tv , washing machine, computer , x box )
from the uk work in canada
or will it be a case of buying new items

thanks
paul


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Crookybwfc said:


> just a quick question
> will my electrical items ( tv , washing machine, computer , x box )
> from the uk work in canada
> or will it be a case of buying new items
> ...


You can get adaptors but the general consensus is to sell off in UK and buy new here in the case of white goods. The adaptors can get hot and are somewhat risky. These days some TV's, computers and XBox have switches which enable use over here. Check these items and their respective manuals. You should be aware that your DVD's will not work here unless they are region-free. You can check DVD Player and Blu-ray Player region codes to determine if you can "hack" your DVD Player to make it region-free.


----------



## SczzyBoy (Jan 1, 2008)

Also, the cost of shipping items like white goods is more than the cost of buying new. Sell them and buy new over time once you get here.


----------

